# Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke



## SurfCastingMaster (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

und zwar geht es um folgendes ich habe bis jetzt immer beim Brandungsangeln mit einer 30 er Hauptschnur und einer Schlagschnur Stärke 0,40 er Geangelt, die 0,40 er hat eine Tragkraft von 14,4 Kg. Ich konnte bis jetzt immer voll Durchziehen und das Blei ist auch bis jetzt nie gerissen, ich habe aber immer mit 110 Gramm bis max. 120 Gramm geworfen.

Ich bin eigentlich immer Super zufrieden damit gewesen mit dieser Kombination von 30er und 40er Schlagschnur von 15-20 Meter, der vorteil ist das man noch weiter wirft, habe immer mit meine  Daiwa Vulcan Rute so um die 100-120 Meter weit werfen können.

Ich bin mir jetzt aber unsicher weil ich immer lese das man mindestens eine 50er - 60er Schlagschnur benutzten sollte. Jetzt wollte ich am 1 August raus zum Brandungsangeln fahren und Bleie mitnehmen von 125 Gramm bis 150 Gramm für Stärkere Wellen.

Jetzt wollte ich von euch Wissen was glaubt ihr? Würde da die 0,40 er Schlagschnur ausreichen? bei 150 Gramm bekomme ich auch bedenken ob das gut gehen würde aber mit 110 Gr und 120 gab es noch keine Probleme bis jetzt.

Was könntet ihr mir für richtig gute Schlagschnüre empfehlen falls die 40er nicht ausreichen sollte?

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Shimano Aerocast Surf gekauft 4,25m und will da natürlich versuchen das Optimale rauszuholen aus der Rute an Wurf weite und bei einer 0,50 er Schlagschnur ist bestimmt der (Blut) Knoten ziemlich Dick und bei den feinen und kleineren Ringen Heutzutage nimmt das bestimmt einiges an Wurfweite weg.

Würde mich sehr freuen was ihr für Schlagschnüre empfehlen könntet und wo ich Sie bekommen könnte.

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne eine Nachricht schicken wenn ihr da was weißt auch über die Gelbe Daiwa Tournament schnur wo ich einfach nicht weiß wo ich die her bekomme 


Ok Vielen Dank erstmal und viele schöne fänge 



Gruß Dennis


----------



## Tino (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Hallo Dennis

Ich bevorzuge die Tapertips.Der grosse Vorteil für mich liegt in der kleinen Verbindung der Hauptschnur zur Schlagschnur.
(Blutknoten)

Also mit 150 gr. würde ich auf jeden Fall ne Schlagschnur vorbinden.
Wenn gute Welle und gute Brandung ist, hast Du auch mit 150 gr. Probleme halt zu finden.Dann müsstest Du eventuell noch höher gehen.

Also Schlagschnur oder Tapertips.

Hier der Link zur Schnur!!!


www.brandungsangelshop.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Ich benutze eine 65iger Trilene Big Game als Schlagschnur. Alles was dünner ist als 60iger knallt durch wennich durchziehe.


----------



## Rosi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Ne 40ger Schlagschnur? Gibt das sowas in Mono? Schon die Keule beginnt mit 53. Ich glaube das hält nicht bei 150g Wg. Die Schlagschnur ist auch nicht 20m lang, sondern die 3 fache Rutenlänge.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Hi Rosi,
ich denke mal Dennis meint keine Taper Tips sondern ganz normale 40iger Schnur die angeknotet wird. So wie ich das mit meiner 65iger mache. 
Solche Taper Tips verwende ich nur bei meiner Heavy Feder Rute damit der Knoten nicht zu groß ist für die kleinen Ringe. Sonst stört mich der etwas größere Knoten nicht. 40iger ist allerdings viel zu dünn für "Gewaltwürfe"


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Hi zusammen,

erstmal danke für die ersten Tipps und Infos.

Also ich benutze eine normale 40er Schnur und Knote sie dann halt an der 30er an.

Ich habe das bisher immer so gemacht weil ich das Brandungsangeln in Spanien so abgeschaut habe von den Spaniern die dort so Angeln an der Küste.

Ich sehe aber auch ein das wohl eine 40er zu Dünn ist und ich werde es dann mal mit was Stärkerem versuchen.



Gruß Dennis


----------



## hirnke (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine 65iger Trilene Big Game als Schlagschnur. Alles was dünner ist als 60iger knallt durch wennich durchziehe.


Ist zwar schon etwas älter hier aber egal.

Wenn du eine 0,65 schlagschur nutzt, wie dick ist dann dein vorfach? Müßte dann doch mindestens genauso dick sein, um einen abriss zu vermeiden.
hirnke


----------



## wurmwerfer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Wenn man nur einen Haken nach Wirbel und Laufblei verwendet kann das wohl auch weniger sein, ansonsten hat Du recht.

Schlagschnur sollte mindestens 100x die Tragkraft des Gewichts vom Blei vertragen können. 100 gr = 10 Kg/ 250 gr = 25 KG.
Dabei sollte die Schnur mindestens 4-6-mal auf der Rolle aufgerollt sein d.h. 2,5- 3x Rutenlänge, je nach Wurftechnik.
Beschleunigen wir mit der Rute die Montage mit 100G?
Wird wohl so sein.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit geflochtener als Schlagschnur? Das müsste so etwa ,25-,3 mm sein, somit sollte das doch einigermaßen finger- und ringschonend sein??


----------



## degl (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

0,20 Geflecht+ 0,35er Geflecht als Schlagschnur und unverzichtbar: Fingerschutz

gruß degl


----------



## hirnke (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*



wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Wenn man nur einen Haken nach Wirbel und Laufblei verwendet kann das wohl auch weniger sein, ansonsten hat Du recht.


Mit laufblei (auf der schlagschnur) sehe ich ich da kein problem, selbst mit zwei haken. Meine frage bezog sich mehr auf ein brandungsvorfach wo das blei am ende des vorfachs ist.
hirnke


----------



## wurmwerfer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

@degl: Ich dachte eher an eine Multi, hier ist der Schlagschnurknoten mit mono 50 erstens scher zu binden und zweitens nicht Daumenfreundliich. Die geflochtene Schlagschnur dürfte dagegen einen extrem kleinen Knoten ergeben.


----------



## degl (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*



wurmwerfer schrieb:


> @degl: Ich dachte eher an eine Multi, hier ist der Schlagschnurknoten mit mono 50 erstens scher zu binden und zweitens nicht Daumenfreundliich. Die geflochtene Schlagschnur dürfte dagegen einen extrem kleinen Knoten ergeben.



O.K.

dachte an eine Statio...........meine Beobachtungen auf dem Nordmarkfeld in Kiel war, das die "Chracks" um Dirk(Abumann) eher nur mit durchgehender Monoschnur geworfen haben.........Bleie um die 150gr und ich glaube Mono um die 0,30.....................und die werfen weit, sehr weit damit.

Bis 150gr. Wurfgewicht würde ich sogar nur eine gute Geflechtschur 0,17-0,20 wählen........allerdings kann ich nicht über Erfahrungen berichten, wie die sich dann auf einer Multirolle werfen lassen#c#c

Jedenfall ist an meiner PowerPro und auch an der neuen Nanofil, der Schlagschnurknoten deutlich kleiner

gruß degl


----------



## angelnmike (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*

Wir werfen da auf dem Norder alle mit Mono.100 und 125g mit 0.28er und 0.70 Schlagschnur.150 und 175g mit 0.35er und 0.80 er Schlagschnur und so Fische ich auch in der Brandung damit und keine Probleme damit gehabt.Eine geflochtene Schnur für ne Multi würde ich persönlich nicht werfen die verzeiht keine Fehler.Und wenn es um die Wurfweite geht,haben wir am Nord Ostseekanal bei Brunsbüttel ausprobiert wie weit man mit Vorfach und Wurm bei abgelegten Wurf werfen kann.Ergebnis ist nicht schlecht gewesen.Die Bleie schlugen alle unmittelbar vor der gegenüberliegenden Böschung ein.Der Kanal ist an der Stelle 167m breit.Spricht dafür,oder nicht?:m


----------



## degl (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlagschnüre und seine Stärke*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Wir werfen da auf dem Norder alle mit Mono.100 und 125g mit 0.28er und 0.70 Schlagschnur.150 und 175g mit 0.35er und 0.80 er Schlagschnur und so Fische ich auch in der Brandung damit und keine Probleme damit gehabt.Eine geflochtene Schnur für ne Multi würde ich persönlich nicht werfen die verzeiht keine Fehler.Und wenn es um die Wurfweite geht,haben wir am Nord Ostseekanal bei Brunsbüttel ausprobiert wie weit man mit Vorfach und Wurm bei abgelegten Wurf werfen kann.Ergebnis ist nicht schlecht gewesen.Die Bleie schlugen alle unmittelbar vor der gegenüberliegenden Böschung ein.Der Kanal ist an der Stelle 167m breit.Spricht dafür,oder nicht?:m



Jo,

solange an der gegenüberliegenden Seite kein anderer Angler steht.................der sieht das dann bestimmt anders|muahah:|muahah:

gruß degl


----------

